# Selling Varius. Wanting: Sisters of Battle / Paypal.



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Skaven:

Skaven Army Book
80ish Clanrats (2 x 40)
20 Plague Monks
4 Rat Ogres 4 Handlers
Warfire Thrower
Poisoned Wind Mortar
a Skaven Master Moulder
2x Warlord (One games day model.)
Warlock Engineer

£60 Or best offer


Codex
Orks
Eldar (Last edition)

Army book:
Dark elves
Ogre kingdoms (New edition)


You pay Postage on all items, please.


Wanting: Sisters of Battle or Paypal.


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Bump


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

How much do you want for the dark elf book and could i have a picture of the 20 Plague Monks.


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Updated.

If you still want the picture of the Monks, let me know. They are unpainted, but glued together. (Not even a basecoat.)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

What are you looking for for Empire?

I have a bunch of sets and the army book which I am not using and would probably be willing to part with.


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

darkreever said:


> What are you looking for for Empire?
> 
> I have a bunch of sets and the army book which I am not using and would probably be willing to part with.



For the right price, pretty much anything. Starting Fantasy up again using Empire, so the basics would be preferred.  (Handgunners, State Troops, Warrior Priest, Wizard and a cannon etc) But if it's somthing like...a Steamtank, for cheaps, then It would be rude to say no!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a battalion box, two state troop sets, a handgunner set, empire general set, battle wizard set, and cannon set alongside the army book.


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

darkreever said:


> I have a battalion box, two state troop sets, a handgunner set, empire general set, battle wizard set, and cannon set alongside the army book.



Price?  I doubt you'd concider trading for the skaven, sadly. 

Wait. You're in America? 'Fraid I'll have to pass I'm afraid. That amount probaly would cost a packet to get into the country.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Gombol said:


> I doubt you'd concider trading for the skaven, sadly.


Sadly no, I have little interest in fantasy at this point but when I did my heart was to the Empire, Brettonia, the Ogres, and mortal chaos.



Gombol said:


> That amount probaly would cost a packet to get into the country.


Well PM me your details and lets see how much the shipping will run, might not be the worst in the world. If the shipping is relatively reasonable I can adjust my desired price accordingly. (And if you don't already have the army book then I'll go a one for one with you on the Ork codex.)


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Changed "Want" to Dwarfs.


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Bumpage. Really wanting to sell this stuff, please.  I got people to pay! (Bank.)


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Shameless bump.


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Shameless bump.


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Shameless bump.


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Bump..


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Bump. Looking for Sisters of Battle lots (UK Only)


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Willing to lower price for skaven to £60 + P&P, if you buy ASAP.


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Bump...


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Bumpage! Still wanting rid of all this stuff! £60 for the IoB set, a Battleforce -AND- a Games Day Warlord is such a steal.


----------



## Gombol (May 8, 2012)

Bump, still wanting to sell Skaven. Feel free to make offers.


----------

